# Voice overs for Halloween Broadcast



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This year I am planning on broadcasting Halloween radio on a low power transmitter that I made from a Belkin II Transmitter. So far it has worked out pretty good, I just need to get a power converter for my transmitter and I am set.(so I don't need batteries) Anyway, I found someone who does voice overs for home broadcasts. But he does it mostly for people who do Christmas displays. I asked him today if he could voice overs for a Halloween broadcast. He told me that he thought he could and that he would get back to me. I will try not to make this a spam so I won't give out the site unless someone wants me to give it out. I got permission today to be able to transmit Virgil's Cds and a few Halloween radio programs. I can't wait.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Kevin was able to send me a mp3 on what he was working for me today. It was more of a pirate theme. I asked him if he could make it more of a dark sinister voice. So he is back to the drawing board. It must be different trying to make a Halloween voice instead of what he was used to, Christmas.

Here is what he sent me.
www.deathtouchhorrors.com/test.mp3


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, so I want you to tell me if you think these voice overs are good enough to play on my tiny radio station. He is going to add music in the background, but I wanted everyone to tell me what you think. Please....

www.deathtouchhorrors.com/creepy.mp3
www.deathtouchhorrors.com/creepy2.mp3


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that is CREEPY!
sounds awesome.
it gave me chills.
lol.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

DT I like the second track the echo makes it better at least to me. It sure the heck is better than anything I could do myself if the price is right go with it !


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Personally, without any other effects or music, I prefer the first take.

I'd really have to hear it with sound effects and the background music you intend on using before I could say for sure which one works better.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The first sounds like a pervert crank caller..LOL! I like the echo better.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I have another one that I told him I really liked. I heard some of his other voice overs and they are pretty good. I might have to use Dr. Morbius's son as a voice over too. Everyone loves the little boy on my website.

But here is the new one.
www.deathtouchhorrors.com/creepy3.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

nicely demonic, that one!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I like creepy3 the best, but I think it would be better with an echo like creepy2.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas of what my radio name could be? Like GOST, the ghost or something like that. How could I sound like a real radio station.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Anyone have any ideas of what my radio name could be? Like GOST, the ghost or something like that. How could I sound like a real radio station.


All radio station call letters start with the letter W. Does anyone know why?

How about WICK for "Wicked" radio.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

They start with a K if they are west of the mississippi and W if they are in the east.

Here's a page that talks about the history of it http://earlyradiohistory.us/kwtrivia.htm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

gmacted said:


> All radio station call letters start with the letter W. Does anyone know why?
> 
> How about WICK for "Wicked" radio.


Good idea!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> They start with a K if they are west of the mississippi and W if they are in the east.
> 
> Here's a page that talks about the history of it http://earlyradiohistory.us/kwtrivia.htm


I never knew that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Good idea!


I guess if you were west of the Mississippi it could be KREP for "Kreepy" (Creepy) Radio.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So Kevin sent me some more audio tracks which I thought were ok. He is really good at getting back to me, so that is a plus. I had asked him last time if he could make me a intro for my haunt. It came out ok, but you know me, I started to mess with it a little. This is the intro with music that I added, a little effects, and I put Dr. Morbius son audio mixed in between whe he says Deathtouch Horrors. It sounds ok, what you do think?

www.deathtouchhorrors.com/Welcome2.mp3


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

How about WDTC DeathTouch Radio, where everyone is dying to listen. Or something similar.

and I like number 3 too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is a good idea Haunted Neurons. What did you think of the welcome track I just put up?


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Whoa, that is awesome! I must have missed listening to that one when I posted last. It definitely caught my attention. Excellent!

Are you going to have some kind of sign up by the road before Halloween? You will probably have a much bigger crowd this year.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> So Kevin sent me some more audio tracks which I thought were ok. He is really good at getting back to me, so that is a plus. I had asked him last time if he could make me a intro for my haunt. It came out ok, but you know me, I started to mess with it a little. This is the intro with music that I added, a little effects, and I put Dr. Morbius son audio mixed in between whe he says Deathtouch Horrors. It sounds ok, what you do think?
> 
> www.deathtouchhorrors.com/Welcome2.mp3


That's perfect!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, this is the newest one. I have a few that he gave me, but this one is ok. What do you think? I can't wait to turn this baby on.

www.deathtouchhorrors.com/StationidSpider.mp3


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Ok, this is the newest one. I have a few that he gave me, but this one is ok. What do you think? I can't wait to turn this baby on.
> 
> www.deathtouchhorrors.com/StationidSpider.mp3


I tried to play it, but I keep getting an IE error that closes my IE window. Check to see if there is a problem with the link.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, try this. It might work. I didn't have any problems with it, but try this. Also see if you can right click it and save to desktop.

www.deathtouchhorrors.com/stationidspider.mp3


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I got it this time. I thought it was OK. I liked Welcome2 much better.


----------

